# New Year introspection



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

What better way to start the new year than by looking to the past year and determining what needed work and what was satisfactory (although satisfactory is a crummy standard)? Okay, I can't think of anything else to do, so yeah, that is about the best I can do. Let's see what I can remember. 

Lessons:
*Do not get attached to someone online, for any purpose. 
*Speak to be understood. 
*Do not expect everyone to be competent in math/science/technology topics. In fact, don't even expect enthusiasm or interest. 
*Stop procrastinating. Good things happen when one stops. 
*FINISH THE DAMN PROJECT! 
*Stop pushing people away. 

Merits:
*When something is frustrating, step back and look at it from a new perspective. Even a simple time lapse is sufficient. 
*Independent initiative. 
*Began to stop procrastinating. 

Except for the last one, I already had the merits programmed in. So really, I only changed one thing. I'm probably forgetting some stuff. What have you learned this past year? 

Currently listening to: Moonlight Sonata.


----------



## EloquentBohemian (Dec 28, 2008)

That which I have learned this year:

The roads less traveled always crosses back and forth over those roads well worn where the traveler imparts the stories of what one has learned and experienced wandering the landscape.

You can't escape who you really are. You can ignore it, suppress it, and deny it; yet that which one is seeps out between the cracks in the masques, dissolving their edges, exposing the tender self to the elements of life.

If one has the abilities within one's self to assist others, one must use these abilities, for they are a part of who one is. To ignore or misuse these abilities is to deny and ignore one's self.

Life is where one is. One _is_ life being life. When one only looks to the horizons, one steps on the fragile flowers growing on one's path.

Love is the most important aspect of Life.

Thank you for this blog post, it encouraged me to be still and reflect over the past year.
May this new year bring you peace, tranquility, and a lessing of burdens, nightriser13.

Namaste,
EB


----------

